# took out a newbie today



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

took out my neighbor to a local marsh i think i have a new recruit


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Great just what we need..........another duck hunter! Go hunt deer or something else.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

proagr465 said:


> Great just what we need..........another duck hunter! Go hunt deer or something else.


Yeah, just like we need more WI plates invading our state every fall.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

proagr465 said:


> Great just what we need..........another duck hunter! Go hunt deer or something else.


 :roll:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

That's great, cant go wrong having another hunting buddy. You better warn him though that there are a few waterfowl hunters that seem to piss and moan about everything imaginable, as you can see.

Good Hunting


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Just bustin your chops duckdog. Way to go and be safe! :thumb:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Good for you proagr465. We need to introduce the young guns into the sport. Who needs a dog when you got the neighbors kid, hell you don't even need to feed him at the end of the day and as long as he don't **** in the house, what more can you ask for?


----------



## pappy8745 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kidding or not, some people feel that way. The truth is, the more people (esp. young ones) we have to fight for the duck population and hunters rights, the better.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

So you did this disservice to someone else. Now he will be addicted. Then spending insane amounts of money on boats, deke's, guns, dogs, ammo. Good for you it is fun watching someone else hit the learning curve.


----------

